# Ant Plants



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

Okay, I am wondering how much success people are having with growing ant plants in their terraria. Particularly, I am interested in Dischidia pectinoides. I purchased one about 6 months ago (maybe longer) at Frank's. It was mounted on a piece of coconut husk and placed in a snail shell that was upside down (kinda cooky lookin'  ). Well, I gave it a nice soak in a dilute organic fertilizer and mounted it to my coco fiber mat background. In a few weeks, it was in full bloom (and remained that way for about a month), and had new shoots going out all over the place.

Well, then seed pods began to form. Parts of the plant began to look yellow and anemic, and I thought that would be all she wrote for the poor ant plant. But such was not the case . . . I had two seed pods burst, and the plant has shown some interest in growing from time to time, but it mostly just sits there now. Further, the color is not as nice and green as it was after I fertilized it. Oh, but a few of the seeds seem to have sprouted--we'll see how those do.

So, I am wondering what other people's experiences are. This ant plant looks like it needs fertilized (fish emulsion would be my most likely fertilizer), but I have heard many say that fertilizer will kill ant plants. What's your experience in mounting, and growing?


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey Homer, I love this plant and im going to pick up a couple more this weekend at Black Jungle during the meeting this week. One thing I learned the hard way was that the pods are very very sensative to moisure and cannot be touching anything moist or they will quickly rot, so that is really important to take not of when working with placement. Ive also had mine about six months but havent really seen any growth but the little pink flowers come on every so often. I have also seen the plant take on some yellowish coloration and become anemic looking this has caused the plant to loose some leaves. A little bio on ant plants on Black Jungles site says that they do like to be fed frequently so this may be a key factor. But she always seems to hang in there and look good. 

Are you working with any other ant plants? I have a Myrmecodia tuberosa that is doing great and has produced some nice new leaves. The tuberosa is pretty expensive but its so interesting looking that it makes a great display type plant for any viv and a chance to add something really unique. I also want to pick up some Dischidia rafflesiana this weekend. I have a friend that has some and it has taken off really well.


----------



## jhupp (Feb 27, 2004)

I would be suprised to hear anybody say they have had a problem growing Dischidia of any species. These guys are flat out weedy. My D. pectinoides has done great and now that it covers a good solid square foot about 2 inches thick it stays in bloom all year. I find that they start to yellow and drop leaves in response to drought stress. Mine is growing atop my drip wall in a portion of the background that stays damp, though I have grown them under much drier conditions. I have a D. hirsuta out side growing on bare treefern raft which stays very dry, and it is thriving.

And Homer, mine came the same as yours: A chunk of coconut husk in a snail.


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks guys. I'll try to keep it a bit more moist. JHupp, what substrate are you using? Perhaps coir dust over great stuff?

Greaser, what is your ant plant growing on? Is it constantly moist?

Thanks!


----------



## jhupp (Feb 27, 2004)

coco-dust and greatstuff. The plant is just pinned to it useing small "U" shaped pieces of wire.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2004)

*Dischidia pectinoides*

I just got some from Ken Davenport and they are great. It is the second type of ant plant that I have gotton from him. Both species came in great and are doing well in my tanks. I think that all I paid for the Dischidia pectinoides was like $9. And if I remember the other one was even cheeper. I dont remember the name of the other. It grows in almost a vine like with oppsite leaves every three inches or so. I have it mounted to a cork background and it is growing well.


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

Homer- I havent been keeping it that moist becuase I saw how sensative the pods were to moisture that I feared the roots would be the same way. And after seeing how black jungle keeps theres it seemed like they didnt need to be real wet I figured just some high humidity would be great for them. But now im going to keep the roots more moist after hearing jhupps luck.


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

*GREASER* said:


> Homer- I havent been keeping it that moist becuase I saw how sensative the pods were to moisture that I feared the roots would be the same way. And after seeing how black jungle keeps theres it seemed like they didnt need to be real wet I figured just some high humidity would be great for them. But now im going to keep the roots more moist after hearing jhupps luck.


Are you having any luck with more humidity/water? I think I'm going to mount mine on tree fern plaque to see if I can get it to grow better. It's still alive, has had some periods of growth spurts, then seems to die back. Frustrating! :evil:


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey Homer,

My plant died. Some of my plants were attacked by this fine cobweb stuff and little black dots appeared along with it. I also lost my Dischidia rafflesiana. I would love to get my hands on more of both species. But I still have Myrmecodia tuberosa and Hydnophytum Formicarum. The Formicarums are doing great and I have some seedlings from that are doing well. I look forward to watching them grow.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Sounds like spider mites


----------

